# Proper Rahmen - welche Oberrohrlänge?



## Aceface (14. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

G&S hat immer noch die Proper Rahmen im Angebot und da ich mir gerad ein neues Rad aufbauen möchte, denke ich drüber nach, mir einen Proper Rahmen aus deren Angeboten zu kaufen.

Etwas unschlüssig bin ich mir nur bei der Wahl der passenden Oberrohrlänge. Ich bin zuvor einen 20,6" Rahmen gefahren, Proper bietet 20,4" oder 20,8" an...

Frage: Merkt man den Unterschied von 0,5cm kürzer/länger so sehr?

Helft mir mal ein bisschen bei der richtigen Entscheidung! 

Habt Dank! Cheers...


----------



## Lizard.King (14. September 2008)

klar merkst du den unterschied, aber den merkst du auchw enn du dir einen neuen lenker, vorbau oder sonstige parts kaufst die die geometrie verändern.

aber dank göttlicher fügung gewöhnst du dich nach ein paar tagen daran. wenn du groß bist und 10m doubles springt kauf dir einen 21'' rahmen, wenn du ein streetmidget bist am besten einen 20''.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. September 2008)

Um welchen Proper gehts denn? Ich nehme an, dass es den Proclaimer betrifft, da der TTL zu neu ist und der Houdini irgendwie zu alt. Falls dem so ist, würde ich mal in Erfahrung bringen, welche Serie es ist. Es gab da nämlich mal eine Serie, bei der Lenkwinkel irgendwo im 73er Bereich lag und irgendwo schwirrten auch mal welche mit 74,5° LW rum. 
Wäre erstmal ein wichtiges Kriterium. Würde tendentiell eher den längeren (aus Platzgründen) nehmen, da gewöhnt man sich besser dran als bei einem, wo man sich ständig alles stößt. 

Ich hasse meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Aceface (14. September 2008)

Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldung.

Ja RISE, hatte es auf den Proclaimer abgesehen. Das ist ein 2007er, also der mit dem 73,5er Steuerrohrwinkel - was mich persönlich auch etwas abschreckt. Sollte aber auch nur, wie die Oberrohrlänge, Gewöhnungssache sein.

Der TTL ist eigentlich auch recht schick und der Preis stimmt auch, allerdings möchte ich mich eigentlich nicht auf nen Brakeless-Rahmen limitieren - mal schauen.

Ich denke mal, es wird ein 20,8er werden...lieber etwas länger als zu kurz.


----------



## RISE (14. September 2008)

Den TTL gibts meines Wissens nach aber auch mit Bremssockeln. Aber da Mike Miller für seine Verhältnisse ja mittlerweile auch recht locker geschnittene Hosen trägt, hat er das vielleicht für nötig gehalten mit der brakeless Variante. 

Mein Macneil Ruben hatte damals übrigens n 74° Lenkwinkel, was in der Kombination mit dem 20,75er Oberrohr und dem 14,25er Hinterbau schon zu einiger Laufruhr geführt hat. Fuhr sich gut, aber halt nicht so agil. Ich denke, wenn der Proper ein etwas höheres Tretlager hat und einen kürzeren Hinterbau, dann fällt das nicht so sehr auf.


----------



## Aceface (14. September 2008)

Stimmt, den TTL gibts auch mit Bremssockeln. G&S hat ihn im Angebot für 199 , allerdings nur Brakeless.

Der Proclaimer hat nen 13,9er Hinterbau, für heutige Verhältnisse recht lang, sollte aber noch klar gehen. Tretlagerhöhe würde mich auch mal interessieren, die weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## RISE (14. September 2008)

Der TTL hat auch 13,9er Kettenstreben, auch wenn es unterschiedliche Angaben gibt. Da der Rahmen aus England kommt, vermute ich mal stark, dass die Tretlagerhöhe beim Proclaimer zwischen 11,5" und 11,75" liegt.


----------

